# cost of bulk vs. bagged salt



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

confirm this for me, bagged salt is about .10 cents per pound. bulk is about .05 cents per pound?


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

GSS LLC;1598835 said:


> confirm this for me, bagged salt is about .10 cents per pound. bulk is about .05 cents per pound?


Confirmed. 

But the last salt I purchased including delivery was $80/ton so that would be .04 / pound


----------



## DodgeBlizzard (Nov 7, 2003)

Confirmed at .05 and .10 Kubota gets cheaper salt just because he's awesome. : )


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

DodgeBlizzard;1598894 said:


> Confirmed at .05 and .10 Kubota gets cheaper salt just because he's awesome. : )


Speaking of kubota, how is the liquid salt brine going? :laughing:


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Salt brine is sitting still (lack of snow?) We had $66/ton salt in Dec 2012. Sure am getting the honey do list under control temporarily.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kubota 8540;1598913 said:


> Salt brine is sitting still (lack of snow?) We had $66/ton salt in Dec 2012. Sure am getting the honey do list under control temporarily.


I wasn't talking about you, I was joking with dodge blizzard because of his mishap of making liquid salt brine.


----------



## Schuley (Jul 22, 2009)

Kubota, where are you getting $66/ton salt at? Right off the boat? Cheapest I have ever found around southern WI is $90/ton if I buy a minimum of 22yds.


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

I didn't buy any, didn't think I was going to need any. So far I was right, no snow. But it was from one of the sponsors here on Plowsite (I think), that has a stockpile about 6-7 miles away. Thats the way I always buy, by the semi load 23-25 ton. Last salt I had hauled in was $80/ton with tax and trucking, came from Lemont teminal. 60+ miles away. Salting Material Supply Co.?

Back WHEN I started salting I was paying $7.00 /ton picked up?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

GSS LLC;1598835 said:


> confirm this for me, bagged salt is about .10 cents per pound. bulk is about .05 cents per pound?


bagged is more like .16 lb. and bulk is .04 lb. (bulk is 400% profit vs. bagged Thumbs Up)


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Some people I know can get salt at. 03lb. But thats picked up in their own truck. But I also know guys that can get bagged really cheap. All depends on how much you buy and how good you pay.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

cheapest 2450lb skid I'v seen was 175.00 @ .07lb . that was grabbing atleast 5 skids at a time .

i can remember 30 - 80# bag skids , haven't seen them in a while .they were 145.00


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Buy a semi or two of those pallets, pay with business check at delivery, and its a lot cheaper. But thats probably obvious


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

My bag salt is .0712 lb Im still running last year stock Still have 12 pallets left Might be a different story on the next trailer load


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

GSS LLC;1598835 said:


> confirm this for me, bagged salt is about .10 cents per pound. bulk is about .05 cents per pound?


Sounds about right to me.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Depends on what you consider the "cost of bulk". Last I checked, it cost a huge upfront cost to have a structure to hold it and a loader to keep there. Not everyone is fortunate enough to have bulk salt available at a local supplier.

To answer your questions on actual material cost, then yes I would say you are about right. $0.04-6 for bulk and roughly $0.08/9/10 for bagged dependent upon quantity purchased.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

I have bulk delivered under contract for $68 a ton....


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

JimMarshall;1601829 said:


> I have bulk delivered under contract for $68 a ton....


with a minimum of ______________ ton


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

250 Tons under contract, i have to take 80% of that, I can take up to 120% of that.


----------

